# Need help with Canada FSW



## Packiyaraj (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi,

I would like to apply for FSW-2014

My occupation (2232 - Mechanical engineering technologists and technicians) is one of the 50 eligible occupations

But I perform only 2 of the responsibilities of the occupation mentioned in NOC-2011, not all the responsibilities

Do I still qualify to apply for FSW? or I will qualify only when I perform at least 60% of responsibilities?

Thanks in advance! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Is your job description closer to one of the 'classified elsewhere'?:
Unit Group

Or do you fit better in one of the other descriptions in Major Group 22:
Detailed Occupational Structure


----------



## Packiyaraj (Oct 26, 2013)

EVHB said:


> Is your job description closer to one of the 'classified elsewhere'?:
> Unit Group
> 
> Or do you fit better in one of the other descriptions in Major Group 22:
> Detailed Occupational Structure



Hi EVHB,

Thank you very much for our response
1. No, My job description is not closer o any of the 'Classified elsewhere'

2.I fit exactly in *22*33 - Industrial Engineering specialist

Could you please advise me further?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Packiyaraj said:


> 2.I fit exactly in *22*33 - Industrial Engineering specialist


That would mean you don't qualify for the Federal Skilled Worker program. You will have to find a Canadian employer who is willing (and able) to sponsor you.


----------

